# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  What timber do I use for weatherboard stop end batten?

## brettule

Cladding my garden shed in weatherboard and my DIY guide talks about the stop end batten that you butt the weatherboards up against at a right angle. What type of timber is usually used and what dimensions?

----------


## toooldforthis

I have used treated pine - LOSP 31 x 31 - Internal Corner Dressed   57 x 31 - External Corner Dressed

----------


## brettule

Thanks. Any reason for the odd LxW on the outside? Why not an even square, would it look odd or something?

----------


## Bedford

The wider external one is to allow you to nail it to a corner stud. 
If you draw it it will make sense.  :Smilie:

----------


## peejay

If you hop onto the hardies/ other cement type sites and check the dimensions of the end battens they use. You will be able to see pictures of the finished product and check on the dimensions.

----------


## sol381

depends on what weatherboard you are using.. if its hardwood or pine then the thickness when they are overlayed is at least 35mm.. I use 75 x 38 hardwood.

----------


## Ken-67

The standard size for corner battens is 75 X 38 hardwood. They are fixed by extending the long side about 38mm past the corner stud. then the weatherboards are butted into it on both walls.

----------


## Oldhillshouse

ive used "weather boars stop ends" its a pre-primed treated pine available at most suppliers

----------

